# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [URL] Remplacer l'adresse par un mot

## femtosa

Hello !

J'aurai voulu savoir comment faire pour afficher un mot lorsqu'on poste une URL ?

Genre : Plus d'info *ici* et le 'ici' est en faite un lien sur la FAQ par exemple ...

----------


## khayyam90

Bien le bonjour, 

d'abord tu cris ton mot 'ici' puis tu le slectionnes et tu cliques sur l'icone "insrer un lien" et tu entres l'adresse  lier.
ce qui donne ici

----------


## bakaneko

Il suffit d'utiliser la balise [URL].
Cela correspond  l'icne reprsent par une mappemonde avec le symbole de l'infini devant.

----------


## Mamilie

Plus cuisine pour les nouveaux:

Et bien tu cris le mot, tu le slectionnes et tu cliques sur la Terre avec le signe lien dessus. Ca dit "insrer un lien". Tu notes ton adresse, valides et le tour est jou!

ex : DVP

 :;): 

edit: Je me suis fait griller... ::oops::

----------


## femtosa

Et bien  ::merci::  khayyam90, ::merci::  bakaneko, et  ::merci::  Mamilie !!  ::D:  

Splendide rponse en choeur !!  ::bravo::  

 ::lahola::

----------


## BiM

Sinon, voici la FAQ du forum
Dont un lien qui te rediriges vers de plus amples explications sur l'utilisation du BBcode.

----------

